# St. Lucia/Martinique v Grenadines



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Working my way down the chain and researching the attributes or negatives of these two options. Many talk passionately about the Grenadines but don't hear that much about chartering/sailing around or between St. Lucia & Martinique. So wondering about recent experiences


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I can't speak to the charter operations...but I think Martinique and St. Lucia have some wonderful cruising areas as well as some sights on land that are not to be missed. 
The reason the Grenadines are so popular is for the beautiful water and reefs which are the bes south of the Bahamas. Martinique and St. Lucia are neat because they have nice waters, good sailing, good beaches and wonderful sightseeing along with different cultures. 
I think most people want sun and sand and warmth and beautiful water when they book a charter and so the Grenadines are most appealing for a week. If you want French food, spectacular scenery (volcanoes, jungle, sugar cane and banana plantations, nice beaches etc.) then you might want to try the islands. 
We spent three months in LeMarin Martinique and about a month in Rodney Bay St. Lucia and never got tired of either place.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Cam: Thanks for the insights & comparisons. Perfect kinda images to help the decision making.


----------

